
Ask HN: Command line or Browser based utility to post on LinkedIn,Twitter and FB - truth_seeker
Do you know any Command line or HTML page based utility to post on LinkedIn, Twitter and Facebook at the same time ?
======
tedmiston
Buffer is the most popular social cross-posting service. They have a free tier
as well.

I haven't seen a CLI equivalent but there's a Buffer API [1] so you could
probably build one easily, or wrap it in talk to it from the front end or
backend of your own code, etc.

[1]: [https://buffer.com/developers/api](https://buffer.com/developers/api)

